# Sex toys !



## Moonbaby

Just bought a flesh light. Had a cheaper one years ago and felt okay with just throwing it out when I moved. Since I’m moving again I figured it’s best to bring one with me on my way out. 
Super excited. 
I’ve know tons of people who have had them 
And kinda felt weird about but not anymore.
Anyway just wanted to share lol
Feel free to name your toys.

My buddy got a rubber ass as a going away gift once. Hahaha


----------



## MFB

Juan Derlust said:


> Hooray STP! Let your freak flag fly!



I knew Senior DeLust would be all over this thread when I saw it! 😉


----------



## Jackthereaper

I love my 22” dildo, but when nothing else will do eggplant ass play is my go to.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

So you're moving and you're gonna take your pocket pussy with ya this time. You're super excited about your plans and you wanted to include us. Fascinating shit, thanks for thinking of us.


----------



## Moonbaby

Engineer J Lupo said:


> So you're moving and you're gonna take your pocket pussy with ya this time. You're super excited about your plans and you wanted to include us. Fascinating shit, thanks for thinking of us.


Do you bring your sex toys with you on the road ?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

They're attached to my wrists, I never leave home without em.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Well honestly I've been curious about the fleshlight. Tell me more? I've always been "creeped out" by those fake butts ever since I found one at the Paradie City squat and threw it out of an 8 story window, made a pretty strange noise when it hit the sidewalk below.

Anyways, we don't have anything too special. Got a 32" horse whip, 3 pack jeweled butt plugs, vibrating cock ring (it's ok I guess), and some vibrator that my wife got at a dildo party but it's super annoying because the battery is always dying right in the middle of sex, oh and a bunch of bottles of hippy lube (for the sensitive snatch).

Never considered traveling with anything other than condoms though.


----------



## Fuzzypeach

I prefer the real thing. Ain't no substitute for my man


----------



## Benji91

Used to have a decent collection of kink toys, but most were lost to an ex.

I worked in a sex store until recently, there's some incredibly...creative stuff out there! 

Usually just wear my faux-leather cuffs on my wrist. Also have a gag shaped like a bone which is cute as fuck.


----------



## MoP

I am curious about this as well...I guess my question is if you don't bring your "collection" what do you do with them while traveling? My boyfreind and I left indefinitely at one point and stored someof our posessions at his mother's house. She must have cleaned up and reorganized at some point because a lot of our stuff went missing including a pretty expensive collection of sex toys. The idea of her finding them is hilarious but in hindsight we probably should have at least idk? Warned her? So where do people store things of such a delicate nature when taking off?


----------



## Matt Derrick

MoP said:


> I am curious about this as well...I guess my question is if you don't bring your "collection" what do you do with them while traveling? My boyfreind and I left indefinitely at one point and stored someof our posessions at his mother's house. She must have cleaned up and reorganized at some point because a lot of our stuff went missing including a pretty expensive collection of sex toys. The idea of her finding them is hilarious but in hindsight we probably should have at least idk? Warned her? So where do people store things of such a delicate nature when taking off?



oh geez, in that situation i woulda had them under lock and key!


----------



## Moonbaby

Brodiesel710 said:


> Well honestly I've been curious about the fleshlight. Tell me more? I've always been "creeped out" by those fake butts ever since I found one at the Paradie City squat and threw it out of an 8 story window, made a pretty strange noise when it hit the sidewalk below.
> 
> Anyways, we don't have anything too special. Got a 32" horse whip, 3 pack jeweled butt plugs, vibrating cock ring (it's ok I guess), and some vibrator that my wife got at a dildo party but it's super annoying because the battery is always dying right in the middle of sex, oh and a bunch of bottles of hippy lube (for the sensitive snatch).
> 
> Never considered traveling with anything other than condoms though.


Just got it 
Don’t be afraid to use more lube than you think you need to fuck a rubber sleeve pussy.
Clean up is easy and you can just let it dry after use. 
For me i Would say it was intense and certainly a heightened orgasm compared to just using a more traditional method. 
Would recommend


----------



## Matt Derrick

not to mention that it also helps build stamina so you can go longer for those times when you're doing it with a real person


----------



## Phuen

I'm a big fan of the Asian format fleshlight. It's real tight, just like a young lass.  No drama, either. I call her Saki.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Ummm, define "young"..


----------



## MFB

Phuen said:


> I'm a big fan of the Asian format fleshlight. It's real tight, just like a young lass.  No drama, either. I call her Saki.



Ha! I was wondering if others named thier pleasure devices. 

Lady friend has a pink vibrator that we affectionately refer to as Stinky Pinky.


----------



## Jackie 4321

I can't even believe I just read all that. Non judgemental but I have been seached by pigs before I can imagine them pulling a big vibrator out my backpack . Lol


----------



## Hobo Corncob

I bought a big double ended dildo for the girlfriend and I to share but I had to put a stopper on my side...she was getting upset that I could take it deeper than her! 😝

/just kidding...or am I? 🤔


----------



## Gypsybones

Still kinda new to the whole toys-by-my-lonesome thing 😒 haven't taken anything on the road cept the south paw and my trusty meatmitt, so far. But my next journey will be in my yotahome, and that will allow for easy clean up for even the most bedraggled of non-sentient self titillating prosthetic stand-ins.


----------

